# What tyres for Ally Pally Rapha super cross?



## maurice (27 Oct 2012)

Not sure what the course is going to be like, in last years video it looked fairly firm and fast.

I have Bontrager CX0 (34mm) on the bike, that are more of a hard pack tyre with edge nobbles, just had a couple Michelin Mud 2 delivered (30mm). I thought these would be the obvious choice for a wintery cross race but now can't decide!


----------



## VamP (27 Oct 2012)

If the ground is like Herne Hill today, bring supermuds


----------

